

The sliding window minimum algorithm - objectivefs
http://richardhartersworld.com/cri/2001/slidingmin.html

======
twiceaday
This reminds me of the following problem:

Given a list of numbers, for each number n print (n, k) where k is the first
number following n that is larger than n.

There is a linear solution

